#  Alternativmedizin >   Hyperthermie >

## katzograph

*Allheilmittel Fieber?* *(Aufgrund einer Anregung durch Ulrike 2000)*  Gebt mir die Macht, Fieber zu erzeugen und ich heile jede Krankheit! So oder so ähnlich soll es vor etwa 2.500 Jahren der griechische Arzt und Philosoph namens Parmenides gesagt haben. Nun, jede Krankheit war wohl etwas übertrieben, aber er schien von dieser Idee sehr überzeugt gewesen zu sein. Die erste schriftliche Erwähnung von der künstlichen Erzeugung von Fieber, mit dem schönen Fremdwort Hyperthermie bezeichnet, gab es sogar schon vor ungefähr 5.000 Jahren bei den Ägyptern. Und es ist tatsächlich verblüffend, bei wie vielen gesundheitlichen Beschwerden das künstliche Fieber eingesetzt wird und angeblich auch gut hilft.  In der Komplementärmedizin benutzt man das künstliche Fieber oft bei                           Allen entzündlichen Beschwerden                         Rheumatische Arthtitis  Asthma bronchiale Fibromyalgie Sklerodermie Neurodermitis Chronischen Schmerzen Und sogar gegen Depressionen  Hierfür gibt es nur wenige wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen, aber nach Aussagen der anwendenden Ärzte gute Erfahrungswerte.  Die wissenschaftliche Medizin kennt die Hyperthermie auch, wendet sie aber hauptsächlich bei bestimmten Krebsarten an und das auch mit erstaunlich guten Erfolgen. Natürlich gibt es dort entsprechende wissenschaftliche Studien, die die Erfolge belegen.  Es gibt örtliche und  ganzkörperliche Anwendungen der Hyperthermie. Bei Krebs wird hauptsächlich die örtliche Variante angewandt. Auch unterscheidet man, wodurch das künstliche Fieber erzeugt wird. Bei der örtlichen Anwendung, meist bei Krebs, werden chemisch/biologische Wirkstoffe in die zu behandelnden Organe oder Tumore gespritzt, die dann dort ein lokales Fieber auslösen. Ich möchte aber mehr auf die Ganzkörperanwendung eingehen, da das (noch) mehr in die alternative Sparte fällt.  Man stelle sich einen großen Kasten vor, in den man sich hineinlegt und dann wird der Deckel zugemacht, so dass der ganze Körper sich in diesem Kasten befindet, lediglich für den Kopf gibt es eine Öffnung, so dass dieser außerhalb des Kastens liegt. Dann wird mit unterschiedlichen technischen Methoden dem Körper Wärme zugeführt. Das kann z.B. durch Mikrowellen erfolgen (wie im Mikrowellenherd, nur nicht ganz so heiß), oder durch Infrarotlicht. Man unterscheidet in die milde Hyperthermie (bis 39°C), die moderate (39-40°C) und die extreme (42,8°C). Ab 43°C werden auch die gesunden Zellen geschädigt, so dass man schon ziemlich genau arbeitende Thermostate in diesen Heizkästen braucht. Dies ist auch ein Grund mit dafür, dass in Deutschland nur Ärzte diese Behandlung durchführen dürfen. Der andere sehr wichtige Grund ist der, dass eine Hyperthermie ziemlich anstrengend werden kann für den Patienten und deshalb nur unter ärztlicher Aufsicht stattfinden darf. Wer glaubt, Alternativmedizin sei immer schonend und nebenwirkungsfrei, der kann hier sehr deutlich sehen, dass das nicht unbedingt für alle Verfahren gilt. Die extreme Hyperthermie ist so anstrengend, dass sie fast ausschließlich unter Vollnarkose erfolgt. Noch ein Grund mehr, dass ein erfahrener Arzt anwesen sein muß. Mit Fieber ist also nicht zu spaßen. Es ist immer eine körpereigene Abwehr von Krankheiten, stimuliert und trainiert das Immunsystem und sollte deshalb unterhalb der lebensgefährlichen Temperaturen nie unterdrückt werden, aber wie der Volksmund sagt: Fieber zehrt, strengt also sehr an. Wer an einer solchen Therapie interessiert ist, kann sich im Verband der Hyperthermie anwendenden Ärzte einen Arzt in seine Nähe nennen lassen (Google). Sollte schon jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Therapieart haben, würde ich mich freuen, wenn er hier davon berichtete.  Gruß katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

> Hierfür gibt es nur wenige wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen, aber nach Aussagen der anwendenden Ärzte gute Erfahrungswerte.

 *
Alternative Medicine
has either not been proved to work
or been proved not to work. 
You know what they call 
"alternative medicine"
thats been proved to work ?   
"Medicine"*      

> Die wissenschaftliche  Medizin kennt die Hyperthermie auch, wendet sie aber hauptsächlich bei  bestimmten Krebsarten an und das auch mit erstaunlich guten Erfolgen.   Natürlich gibt es dort entsprechende wissenschaftliche Studien, die die  Erfolge belegen.

 - Pressemitteilung: Gemeinsamer Bundesauschuss (G-BA)  zur *Hyperthermie *  - Bericht des G-BA zur Hyperthermie  www.*g*-*ba*.de/downloads/40-268-236/2005-06-15-BUB-*Hyperthermie*.pdf

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Pianoman,  freut mich, dass Sie meinen Beitrag so interessant fanden, dass Sie darauf reagiert haben. Und der von Ihnen verlinkte Artikel ist wirklich beeindruckend. Was bleibt davon übrig, wenn man die sehr umfangreichen technischen Beschreibungen weglässt? Für die Ganzkörperthyperthermie gibt es kaum wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen, lediglich Erfahrungsberichte von Anwendern. Hmm, habe ich etwas anderes behauptet? Über die örtliche Hyperthermie, hauptsächliche Anwendung bei Tumoren, gibt es schon einige wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen, in denen aber die Ergebnisse den Verfassern des Artikels nicht klar genug herausgearbeitet erscheinen. Und dann kommt`s: Es ist nicht etwa eine Untersuchung, ob Hyperthermie wissenschaftlich haltbar ist oder nicht, es geht nur um eine Empfehlung, ob die GKV diese Behandlungsmethode bei Tumoren übernehmen soll, oder nicht. Die Empfehlung lautet: Es erscheint nicht sinnvoll, diese Methode in den Leistungskatalog mit aufzunehmen, da die Wirkung nach Ansicht der Verfasser nicht ausreichend dokumentiert ist und außerdem es bei der knappen Kassenlage unnötig erscheint, diese Methode zu unterstützen, da es bereits genug andere Methoden der Tumorbekämpfung gibt. Also lediglich eine wirtschaftliche Empfehlung. Das bin ich von Ihnen aber schon anders gewohnt. Normalerweise sind Ihnen die harten wissenschaftlichen Fakten der Grund von Ablehnung. Nach meinem Dafürhalten ist der Artikel aber doch durchaus in medizinischen Bereich recht objektiv und kann damit eine Entscheidungshilfe für Leute sein, die noch unsicher sind, ob oder ob nicht die Hyperthermie für sie in Frage kommt. Deshalb sei es Ihnen noch einmal verziehen, dass Sie hier mit wirtschaftlichen statt wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen kommen.  Gruß katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

> *Ergebnis der Überprüfung gemäß 135 Abs. 1 SGB V* 
> Für alle überprüften Anwendungsindikationen (siehe Kapitel 8) hat die Überprüfung
> gemäß § 135 Abs. 1 SGB V erbracht, d*ass der Nutzen, die medizinische
> Notwendigkeit und Wirtschaftlichkeit der hier beratenen Hyperthermieverfahren
>  auch im Vergleich zu bereits zu Lasten der Krankenkassen erbrachten
> Methoden  nach gegenwärtigem Stand der wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse nicht valide belegt sind, so dass eine Anerkennung und Einführung für die
> vertragsärztliche Versorgung nicht empfohlen werden kann.* 
> Die Vielzahl der technischen Varianten der Hyperthermie ist, wie bei anderen
> medizinischen Entwicklungen, Ausdruck dafür, dass sich die Technologie noch
> ...

 * Deklaration von Helsinki 
Ihre Fähigkeit, Katzograph, die Ihnen unbequemen Textstellen zu überlesen, ist überragend.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Pianoman, 
ich hatte schon fast die Hoffnung auf einen Ihrer weiterführenden Kommentare aufgegeben. Aber nun ist ja alles wieder gut. 
"Ihre Fähigkeit, Katzograph, die Ihnen unbequemen Textstellen zu überlesen, ist überragend. " 
Freut mich, das Sie wenigstens irgend etwas an mir überragend finden. Ich könnte da auch noch den einen oder anderen Aspekt meiner Persönlichkeit zur Auswahl stellten.
Nun will ich mal versuchen festzustellen, wo ich Ihrer Meinung nach so furchtbar daneben liege:
".....und angeblich auch gut hilft. " Diese meine Formulierúng kann und soll durchaus so verstanden werden, dass der wissenschaftliche Nachweis noch nicht so richtig durchgedrungen ist. Insoweit weise ich den stillen Vorwurf, ich würde einen wissenschaftlich festgestellten Wirkungsgrad unterstellen, hiermit schon mal zurück.   "Für alle überprüften Anwendungsindikationen (siehe Kapitel 8) hat die Überprüfung
gemäß § 135 Abs. 1 SGB V erbracht, d*ass der Nutzen, die medizinische
Notwendigkeit und Wirtschaftlichkeit der hier beratenen Hyperthermieverfahren
– auch im Vergleich zu bereits zu Lasten der Krankenkassen erbrachten
Methoden – nach gegenwärtigem Stand der wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse nicht valide belegt sind, so dass eine Anerkennung und Einführung für die
vertragsärztliche Versorgung nicht empfohlen werden kann."* *...nicht valide belegt sind  heißt hier, das den Empfehlenden die Aussagen aus den (damals) bestehenden Untersuchungen nicht deutlich genug dieVorteile der Hyperthermie ergeben haben. Habe ich was anderes geschrieben?*  *Wenn wir denn mal auf das Datum der Veröffentlichung* der Empfehlung schauen, stellen wir fest, die ist schon ein paar Jährchen alt (15.06.2005). Ich weiß ja, dass Ihnen eine mögliche wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis über die Wirksamkeit von Alternativmethoden ein wenig egegn den Strich gehen, aber auch Sie sollten zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass auch in den letzten sechs Jahren da weitergeforscht wurde. Die Zwischenergebnisse waren den durchaus nicht alternativen Wissenschaftlern offensichtlich gut genug, um weiterhin viel Geld und Zeit in diese Forschung zu stecken. Im Moment untersucht man die Möglichkeit,  metallene Nanopartikel in die Tumore zu bringen, diese von aussen zu erwärmen und so den Tumor noch effektiver und genauer und damit schonender für den Patienten wegzuschmelzen. Falls es Sie beruhigt, auf meine Nachfragen haben alle großen Krankenkassen bisher die Hyperthermie nicht als Kassenleistung in ihrem Programm. Aber die meisten haben auch, ohne dass ich extra gefragt hätte, mir empfohlen, bei Tumoren, die nur schwer oder gar nicht operabel sind, noch einmal nachzufragen. Dann würden sie im Einzelfall über eine Kostenübernahme entscheiden. Angeblich werden dann um die 70 % positive Entscheidungen getroffen. Ich fürchte, Sie werden sich bald nicht mehr so ganz auf die Ablehnung der Hyperthermie durch die von Ihnen erwähnte Empfehlung verlassen können. Aber falls es Ihnen ein Trost ist, Sie selbst haben ja schon oft angeführt, dass Alternativmethoden, falls denn eine Wirkung nachgewiesen wird, ja eh automatisch sich in normale Medizin verwandeln. Hoffen wir da also mal auf eine Metamorphose.  Gruß katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

> Ich weiß ja,  dass Ihnen eine mögliche wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis über die  Wirksamkeit von Alternativmethoden ein wenig egegn den Strich gehen..

 .  *
Was für ein Quatsch.  * Meine Kritik richtet sich nur und ausschließlich gegen Verfahren, die seit Jahren behaupten, ein wissenschaftliches Fundament zu besitzen; und genau am Nachweis eines solchen dann hoffnungslos scheitern. 
Moderne Medizin wäre nicht wissenschaftlich, wenn sie sich innovativen Verfahren verschließen würde. Aber es geht in der Alternativheilerei in den seltesten Fällen um Innovation, sondern vielmehr um wiederbelebten Müll aus den Mottenkisten der Heilergilde.  
Aber möglicherweise ist ja die Hyperthermie eine Ausnahme, zumal sie keine übersinnlichen Kräfte bemühen muss, um ihre Thesen zu formulieren.    
Und wenn sich die Hyperthermie als Verfahren bewähren sollte; warum sollte sie nicht angewendet und als Kassenleistung bezahlt werden?  
Und was sollte ich, was sollte überhaupt jemand dagegen haben?

----------


## katzograph

"Und was sollte ich, was sollte überhaupt jemand dagegen haben? " 
Tja, und schon wieder gehen wir ein kleines Stückchen des Weges gemeinsam. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## katzograph

Nur mal so als ergänzenden Hinweis:  Wissenschaft: Hyperthermie gibt neue Hoffnung bei Weichteilkrebs - Forschung + Medizin - Technologie - Handelsblatt 
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## Nordi

Wer heilt hat Recht!... heißt es nicht so? 
Im eigenen Verwandtenkreis konnte ich miterleben, dass die Hyperthermie durchaus helfen kann... dass die Krankenkassen diese alternativen Methoden immer noch nicht in allen Bereichen unterstützen, finde ich SEHR bedauerlich...

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Nordi,  
nein, es heißt: "Wer - nachgewiesen - heilt, hat recht."

----------


## Nordi

Seh ich anders, sorry ;-) 
Wenn etwas hilft, dann ist das WUNDERBAR!!! .. ob es nun wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist oder nicht... oder willst Du sagen, dass es besser ist, Patienten (beispielsweise) zu sagen, sie seien austherapiert und sie sollen sich einfach hinlegen und in ihr Schicksal ergeben? Nur weil "Alternativen" (wie das Wort alternative Heilkunde ja aussagt) aus der Sicht der Schulmediziner nicht heilen können/dürfen, weil ihnen der Stempel "Wissenschaft" fehlt? 
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.. . ich hab auch was gegen Geistheilkrams und solche Sachen... aber es gibt wirkungsvolle Dinge, wie z. B. die Hyperthermie... Eigenblutbehandlungen etc... und irgendwann werden sie anerkannt sein, da bin ich mir sicher ;-)

----------


## Nordi

PS (auch wenn es nicht ganz zum Thema passt):  
Es gibt auch alternative Behandlungsmethoden in der Zahnmedizin, die bis heute nicht gezahlt werden und oft belächelt werden, aber durchaus Wirkung haben.... z. B. die Ausleitung nach Amalgamentfernung, oder Allergietestungen bevor man Goldlegierungen für Zahnersatz einsetzt... wird nicht gezahlt, aber ich habe lange genug in der Praxis gearbeitet um zu wissen, dass diese Behandlungen/Testungen funktionieren und den Patienten viel Schmerzen, allergische Reaktionen, Zungenbrennen etc. erspart bleibt :-))

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Nordi,  
ein paar Kommentare zu Ihren Beiträgen:   

> Hallo Nordi,  
> nein, es heißt: "Wer - nachgewiesen - heilt, hat recht." 
> Rep: Seh ich anders, sorry ;-)

 Was mich nicht wundert, betrachtet man einige der von Ihnen genannten "Alternativ-Verfahren".   

> z. B. die Ausleitung nach Amalgamentfernung

 Uiiiih, Chelat-Therapie, oder? Nach Dr. Klinghardt oder nach Hulda Clark?  
Bei angeblicher Quecksilbervergiftung das chemisch im Amalgam gebundene Quecksilber mit Hilfe von* Ethylendiamintetraessigsäure* zu entfernen, funktioniert zwar nicht, dafür werden aber ein paar andere notwendige Metallverbindungen gelöst, was dann möglicherweise richtige Probleme macht. 
Aber die Nebeneinkünfte für die Praxis sind doch nett, oder?   

> Wenn etwas hilft, dann ist das WUNDERBAR!!! .. ob es nun wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist oder nicht...

 Klasse, diese geistige Immunsierung. Woher wollen Sie eigentlich wissen, dass das Verfahren, das angeblich zur "Heilung" führte, tatsächlich diese ausgelöst hat?  
Schon mal von Fehlschluß *cum hoc ergo propter hoc* gehört?  
Damit bezeichnet man den logischen Fehler, zwei zeitlich sehr eng aufeinander folgende Ereignisse - unberechtigt - als *Ursache* und *Wirkung* zu erklären:  
Weil die Tablette X eingenommen wurde, und kurz darauf die Kopfschmerzen weg waren, muss das Verschwinden der Kopfschmerzen an der Einnahme der Tablette liegen.  
Nur, das ist möglicherweise richtig, möglicherweise aber auch falsch.  
Denn es könnte das Mittel zwar gewirkt haben, aber möglich ist eben auch, dass das Mittel zwar keine Wirkung hatte, die Kopfschmerzen sich aber - wie so oft - alleine vom Acker machten.   
Um hier zu einer eindeutigen Antwort zu kommen, bedarf es eines Verfahrens, das für die Alternativheiler gleich nach dem Teufel kommt: Der *randomisierten kontrollierten Studie (RCT)* mit einer möglichst großen Zahl von Probanten. An deren Ende steht im Idealfall die eindeutige Aussage, der Nachweis.    

> oder willst Du sagen, dass es besser ist, Patienten (beispielsweise) zu  sagen, sie seien austherapiert und sie sollen sich einfach hinlegen und  in ihr Schicksal ergeben?

 Nein, auf keinen Fall! Menschen gegenüber aufrichtig zu sein, ist das Allerletzte, das gehört sich nicht. Da drücken wir dem Patienten lieber noch ein paar sinnlose Therapien aufs Auge und schüren unbegründete Hoffnungen.   

> Nur weil "Alternativen" (wie das Wort alternative Heilkunde ja aussagt)  aus der Sicht der Schulmediziner nicht heilen können/dürfen, weil ihnen  der Stempel "Wissenschaft" fehlt?

 Könnten Sie heilen, wäre es "wissenschaftlich" nachweisbar.      

> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.. . ich hab auch was gegen Geistheilkrams  und solche Sachen... aber es gibt wirkungsvolle Dinge, wie z. B. die ... Eigenblutbehandlungen etc... und irgendwann werden sie  anerkannt sein, da bin ich mir sicher ;-)

 Zur Hyperthermie wurde hier schon das wesentliche gesagt.   
Zur *Eigenblutbehandlung* allerdings lohnt der Hinweis, dass deren Anwendung eine Domäne der „Heilpraktiker“ geworden ist, weil die medizinische  Entwicklung schon in den ersten Jahrzehnten des vergangenen  Jahrhunderts gezeigt hat, dass der allenfalls geringe therapeutische  Nutzen eine Weiterentwicklung der Therapie wenig sinnvoll macht. Fragwürdig  ist diese Therapie also schon seit etwa 100 Jahren. Meinen Sie nicht, dass soviel Zeit eigentlich ausreichen sollte, um einen therapeutischen Nutzen zu erforschen ?  
Und was die Forschung angeht:  Es gibt methodisch schwache Studien, die marginale  Effekte vorweisen, bei denen jedoch die geringfügigen Effekte gegen  die Risiken der Therapie abgewogen werden müssen. Hierbei spricht jede  Nutzen-Risiko-Analyse gegen die Eigenbluttherapie.  
Es gibt jedoch deutlich bessere Studien, die sich vor allem mit  Variationen der Eigenbluttherapie beschäftigen, bei denen das Blut  insgesamt oder bestimmte Blutbestandteile modifiziert werden.
Diese Studien weisen keinen therapeutisch nutzbaren Effekt nach.  
Womit wir dann wieder zum Anfang zurückkehren können: Es heißt auch weiterhin nicht: Wer heilt, hat recht, sondern  "Wer - nachgewiesen - heilt, hat recht."

----------


## mawe

Hallo, habe nur Hyperthermie gelesen und nicht die ganzen Texte die sehr umfassend sind. Habe selber 3 Jahre, im Halbjahrzyklus Hyperthermie (künstliches Fieberbett) durchgemacht. es waren insgesamt 36 Tage Fiebertage in den 3 Jahren. Aber leider bzgl. FMS keine Erfolg, es hat sich lediglich meine Körpertemperatur wieder erhöht, jetzt um die 36 Grad und ich bin nicht mehr so Schnupfen anfällig, aber bzgl. FMS Schmerzen....keine Hilfe. Bei uns in Österreich wird es übrigens von der Krankenkasse übernommen, in einigen Krankenhäuser( ich war in Vöcklabruck/O.Ö.) auch wird es in einer Kuranstalt angeboten. Lg. mawe

----------


## Nordi

> Hallo, habe nur Hyperthermie gelesen und nicht die ganzen Texte die sehr umfassend sind. Habe selber 3 Jahre, im Halbjahrzyklus Hyperthermie (künstliches Fieberbett) durchgemacht. es waren insgesamt 36 Tage Fiebertage in den 3 Jahren. Aber leider bzgl. FMS keine Erfolg, es hat sich lediglich meine Körpertemperatur wieder erhöht, jetzt um die 36 Grad und ich bin nicht mehr so Schnupfen anfällig, aber bzgl. FMS Schmerzen....keine Hilfe. Bei uns in Österreich wird es übrigens von der Krankenkasse übernommen, in einigen Krankenhäuser( ich war in Vöcklabruck/O.Ö.) auch wird es in einer Kuranstalt angeboten. Lg. mawe

 Hallo Mawe,  
tut mir leid, dass Du keinen Erfolg mit der Fieber- oder Hyperthermie hattest  :Sad: ... wenn ich ehrlich bin, musste ich erst einmal nachlesen, was FMS eigentlich genau ist. Es liest sich wirklich nicht schön und ist sicherlich sehr schmerzhaft.  
Durch die Hyperthermie soll es - so liest man - hin und wieder gute Erfolge geben, auch wenn eine Heilung dieser Krankheit wohl nicht möglich ist  :Sad: ... aber als alleinige Therapieform ist sie nicht geeignet. 
Wenn die Hyperthermie Dir keine wirkliche Linderung gebracht hat, so ist aber - wie Du schreibst - Dein Immunsystem anscheinend wieder besser auf Trab... und das ist zumindest ein kleiner Erfolg  :Smiley: ... 
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute  :Smiley: .. mich würde interessieren, was Du sonst noch unternommen hast, aber das gehört nicht in diesen Thread... ich werde mal gucken, ob Du noch in anderen Foren-Threads berichtest  :Zwinker:

----------


## Äskulap

Hallo auch ich interessierte mich für aktive Hyperthermie (richtiges Fieber erzeugen) habe dazu auch das Medizin-Transparent Team befragt.  
Fazit: Ein interessantes Thema das man aber leider nicht beweisen kann alle Studien dazu sind sehr ungenau und nach Einführung von Chemo und Strahlentherapie wurde das Thema fast gar nicht mehr angeschnitten.  Fieber gegen Krebs » medizin-transparent.at 
Meiner Meinung nach wäre es durchaus empfehlenswert hier mal ordentliche Studien zu machen. 
Hier kommt es aber so (mein Problem mit Pharma Unternehmen) das kein Pharma Unternehmen Geld in die Hand nimmt für solche Studien, warum auch man kann für ein paar Spritzen mit abgestorbenen/abgeschwächten Bakterien (die dann das Fieber auslösen sollen und auch schon erhältlich sind) bestimmt nicht so viel Geld machen wie mit Chemotherapeutika.  
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 
Hier habt ihr zumindestens alle aktuellen "Studien" und Daten die vorliegen.

----------


## Pianoman

> Hier kommt es aber so (mein Problem mit Pharma  Unternehmen) das kein Pharma Unternehmen Geld in die Hand nimmt für  solche Studien...

 Pharma-Unternehmen forschen in Sachen Arzneimittel. Warum sollten die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen?  
Außerdem - wir haben doch nicht nur die privatwirtschaftliche Forschung in der Medizin. Da gibt´s auch solche Einrichtungen, die sich "Universität" nennen. Und wenn diese sich mit dem Thema nicht intensiver beschäftigen, dann liegt es möglicherweise auch daran, dass frühere Forschungen keine oder nur wenige Anhaltspunkte dafür geliefert haben, dass da ein "Therapieschatzkästchen" unbeachtet bleibt. 
Forschungsmittel sind immer begrenzt - und das Allerletzte, was wir brauchen, sind Studien, mit denen an anderer Stelle dringend benötigte Mittel verbrannt werden. Denken Sie in diesem Zusammenhang mal über die ständig von der Alternativheilerei eingeforderten Forschungen nach - vor allem mit dem Hintergrund der bisherigen Ergebnisse aus den vergangenen 2 Jahrzehnten. 
Mein Tip in diesem Zusammenhang für Sie, der Sie gerne Forschungsarbeiten lesen: Das *Institut für Sozialmedizin und Epidemiologie an der Charité* ( *Klick*) bietet da interessante Beispiele für sinnlos verpulvertes Geld, und die *Carsten-Stiftung* hat eine gigantische Datenbank für überflüssige Forschungen (die Stiftung nennt diese nur ein wenig anders).     
Davon abgesehen würde mich auch interessieren, welche weiteren Therapiefelder für die Hyperthermie - außer dem sehr begrenzten Einsatz in der Onkologie - Ihnen da so vorschwebt?

----------


## Äskulap

> Außerdem - wir haben doch nicht nur die privatwirtschaftliche Forschung in der Medizin. Da gibt´s auch solche Einrichtungen, die sich "Universität" nennen. Und wenn diese sich mit dem Thema nicht intensiver beschäftigen, dann liegt es möglicherweise auch daran, dass frühere Forschungen keine oder nur wenige Anhaltspunkte dafür geliefert haben, dass da ein "Therapieschatzkästchen" unbeachtet bleibt.

 Sehen sie es wird hier 2 Probleme geben: 
a) das würde zu viel Geld kosten für eine Universität 
b) Es ist zu gefährlich so eine Studie anzulegen. Stellen sie sich vor man bittet Patienten/Probanden die an Krebs leiden an an einer Studie teilzunehmen das sie sich mit künstlich verursachten Fieber behandeln lassen statt mit der Chemotherapie, wenn nur einer stirbt gibts ein Riesen Wirbel, ganz unabhängig davon wieviel Menschen schon durch eine Chemotherapie gestorben sind  :Zwinker:   
Daher wird niemand den Weg gehen, in Deutschland gibt es nur den Weg in eine Privatklinik bzw. zu einen Privatarzt mit eigenen Wissen bzw. der Hoffnung das man so geheilt werden könnte (da keine Studien vorhanden), wenn nicht bleibt ja noch immer der Gang zur Chemotherapie.    

> Forschungsmittel sind immer begrenzt - und das Allerletzte, was wir brauchen, sind Studien, mit denen an anderer Stelle dringend benötigte Mittel verbrannt werden. Denken Sie in diesem Zusammenhang mal über die ständig von der Alternativheilerei eingeforderten Forschungen nach - vor allem mit dem Hintergrund der bisherigen Ergebnisse aus den vergangenen 2 Jahrzehnten.  Mein Tip in diesem Zusammenhang für Sie, der Sie gerne Forschungsarbeiten lesen: Das*Institut für Sozialmedizin und Epidemiologie an der Charité ( Klick) bietet da interessante Beispiele für sinnlos verpulvertes Geld, und die Carsten-Stiftung hat eine gigantische Datenbank für überflüssige Forschungen (die Stiftung nennt diese nur ein wenig anders).*

 Ich denke im insgesamten hätte man weltweit mehr als genug Geld, aber niemand hat Lust etwas hineinzupulvern. 
Wenn man sich die Preise von Chemotherapeutika ansieht die ein Schweinegeld kosten, und wenn man nie was neues finden wird dann wird es ziemlich ziemlich teuer werden, und sicherlich nicht billiger.   

> Davon abgesehen würde mich auch interessieren, welche weiteren Therapiefelder für die Hyperthermie - außer dem sehr begrenzten Einsatz in der Onkologie - Ihnen da so vorschwebt?

 hab ich davon was geschrieben? 
Da Fieber eigentlich eine körperliche Reaktion zur Heilung ist, denke ich aber wirklich das es vielleicht auch anderswo einen nutzen hat  :Smiley:  
Das kann alles kompletter Unsinn sein (natürlich für Sie ist das sowieso kompletter Unsinn weil Sie haben die Weisheit mit Löffeln gegessen  :Smiley:   ) oder auch nicht ohne entsprechende Forschung wird es nie einen Beleg dafür geben.  
Übrigens mal eine kleine Lektüre für Sie  :Smiley:   (klick)

----------


## Pianoman

a, dann fangen wir mal ausnahmsweise ganz unten an:    

> Übrigens mal eine kleine Lektüre für Sie   (klick)

 Toller Link, Äskulap. Mit dieser mehr als 100 Jahre alten Erfolgsmeldung  haben sie mir wirklich die Beine unter meinem skeptischen Hinter  weggehauen. War ja damals  auch ´ne irre Geschichte, Neurolues bzw.  progressive Paralyse dadurch zu bekämpfen, dass man den Patienten mit  Malariaerregern infizierte, um ein paar kräftige Fieberschübe zu  bekommen.  
Erinnert ein wenig daran, den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub auszutreiben.  
Gut, die Nebenwirkungen waren nicht ohne und einige  therapieausschließende Gründe gab´s auch: Wegen der enormen physischen  Belastungen durch das hohe Fieber kam die "Malariatherapie" nicht für  Patienten mit Herz-und Kreislauferkrankungen infrage, weiterhin schieden  Patienten mit Erkrankungen des Bluts und des blutbildenden Systems aus,  weil die Plasmodien (der Malaria-Auslöser) sich verheerend auf die Zahl  der roten Blutkörperchen auswirkten. 
Dazu kommen einige Komplikationen, die man nicht wirklich haben möchte,  z.B. aktues Nierenversagen oder eine lebensbedrohliche Hypoglykämie. 
Und, last but not least, gab´s auch häufiger das Problem, dass die  Malaria-Mittel, deren Einnahme ja nötig wurde, um die Infektion mit  Plasmodium wieder loszuwerden, nicht in jedem Winkel aufräumten  -  und  geraume Zeit später aus dem geheilten Syphilitiker wieder ein  Malariakranker wurde. 
Was man dabei auch nicht vergessen sollte, Äskulap, an Malaria kann man  sterben - beispielsweise an und wegen der Laktatazidose bzw. der  Hypoglykämie, oder durch die Lysierung der Erythrozythen und der dadurch  versuchten Mangelversorgung lebenswichtiger Organe. Außerdem besteht  ein Infektionsrisiko für Dritte.  
Aber sonst ist die Therapie ein wirklicher Knaller.  
Schade, dass da jemand auf den Trichter gekommen ist,  Syphilis mit  Antibiotika zu behandeln, sonst könnte man bestimmt auch heute noch in  unseren Krankenhäusern, die im medizinischen Dienst befindlichen  Anopheles-Mücken durch die Zimmer surren hören, und die  Nicht-Syphilitiker hätten Moskitonetze über Ihren Betten... 
So unter uns, Äskulap: Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass jemand diesen Müll noch einmal ausgräbt. Nie!    

> Das kann alles kompletter Unsinn sein...

 Nicht kompletter aber sehr umfänglicher.   

> (natürlich für Sie ist das sowieso kompletter Unsinn weil Sie haben die Weisheit mit Löffeln gegessen   )

 Gut, dass Sie´s einsehen.   

> oder auch nicht

 Also Äskulap, beim Pöbeln sollten Sie schon eine eindeutige Strategie  verfolgen: Entweder bin ich Klugscheißer oder eine Dumpfbacke. Beides  geht nicht.      

> ohne entsprechende Forschung wird es nie einen Beleg dafür geben.

 Für mein Weisheit oder für die Hyperthermie?  
Aber warten Sie mal, Äskulap, irgendwie läuft´s nicht so recht, wenn man  unten beginnt, einen Beitrag zu kommentieren. Ich jetzt einfach mal  oben weiter:   

> Sehen sie es wird hier 2 Probleme geben:

 Sehe ich, ich sehe aber mindestens auch noch ein 3. Problem. 
Nennt sich Ethik-Kommission ( *Klick* ).    

> a) das würde zu viel Geld kosten für eine Universität

 Ach? Woher wissen Sie das, haben Sie´s mal durchgerechnet?   

> b) Es ist zu gefährlich so eine Studie anzulegen. Stellen sie  sich vor man bittet Patienten/Probanden die an Krebs leiden an an einer  Studie teilzunehmen das sie sich mit künstlich verursachten Fieber  behandeln lassen statt mit der Chemotherapie, wenn nur einer stirbt  gibts ein Riesen Wirbel...

 Die Teilnahme an Studien ist eben freiwillig - weil mit einem gewissen  Risiko verbunden.  Da gibt´s keinen Riesenwirbel, sondern allenfalls ein  Studienabbruch, weil es sich nicht mit ethischen Grundsätzen  vereinbaren lässt, mit offensichtlich gefährlichen oder wirkungslosen  Therapien den Patienten weiter zu behandeln. 
Ein bekanntes Beispiel ist der Abbruch der sehr großen  finnisch-amerikanischen  „Alpha-Tocopherol, Beta-Carotene Cancer  Prevention (ATBC) - Studie“, bei der sehr schnell deutlich wurde, dass  die Zufuhr von Beta-Carotin nicht das Krebsrisiko senkt, sondern -  besonders bei Rauchern - deutlich erhöht.       

> ...ganz unabhängig davon wieviel Menschen schon durch eine Chemotherapie gestorben sind**

 Auch ganz unabhängig davon, dass Ihr Smilie in diesem Zusammenhang ein  wenig geschmacklos ist, stimmt die Aussage nicht: Menschen sterben nicht  an der Chemo-Therapie, sondern an ihrer Krebserkrankung. Menschen mit  Krebserkrankung gesunden  - in den weitaus meisten Fällen - nur dann,  wenn *Bestrahlung + R0-Resektion+Chemotherapie* dem Tumor den Garaus bereit haben.   

> Daher wird niemand den Weg gehen, in Deutschland gibt es nur den  Weg in eine Privatklinik bzw. zu einen Privatarzt mit eigenen Wissen  bzw. der Hoffnung das man so geheilt werden könnte (da keine Studien  vorhanden), wenn nicht bleibt ja noch immer der Gang zur  Chemotherapie.

 Krebserkrankungen sind potentiell tödliche Erkrankungen mit sehr wenig  Zeit für die Therapie. Da kann man in den seltensten Fällen erstmal ein  bisschen mit Alternativtherapien herumexperimentieren - und wenn das  dann nichts bringt, immer noch die Regeltherapie einsetzen.
Aber ich bin sicher, Äskulap, Sie würden es dennoch machen, wenn man  Ihnen die Diagnose stellen würde, oder? Erstmal ein wenig fiebern, wenn  die Metastasierung und der Lymphknotenbefall einsetzt, ist´s immer noch  früh genug für Zytostatika.  Oder nicht?   

> Ich denke im insgesamten hätte man weltweit mehr als genug Geld, aber niemand hat Lust etwas hineinzupulvern.

 Naja, Kohle aus dem Fenster werfen für nichts und wieder nichts, hat ja auch ein bisschen was degoutantes.   

> Wenn man sich die Preise von Chemotherapeutika ansieht die ein  Schweinegeld kosten, und wenn man nie was neues finden wird dann wird es  ziemlich ziemlich teuer werden, und sicherlich nicht billiger.

 Das ist zwar richtig, aber die Hyperthermie - darauf läuft´s ja hinaus - ist weder neu, noch ist sie erfolgversprechend. 
Ich weiß, Äskulap, es ist hart, sich von einer überwertigen Idee zu  verabschieden - Sie geben sich ja deshalb auch alle Mühe, nachzuweisen,  dass Ihre fixe Idee nur und auschließlich an der Borniertheit der  Schulmedizin  und anderen Sachzwängen scheitert.
  Aber diese Denke zeichnet den wahren Anhänger einer  alternativheilerichen Therapie schließlich auch aus: Es tragen immer die  bösen Anderen die Schuld dafür, dass die gepflegte Wahnvorstellung  nicht im Alltag ankommt. 
In diesem Sinne.

----------


## Äskulap

Fangen wir bei Ihnen auch mal von unten an.   

> Ich weiß, Äskulap, es ist hart, sich von einer überwertigen Idee zu verabschieden - Sie geben sich ja deshalb auch alle Mühe, nachzuweisen, dass Ihre fixe Idee nur und auschließlich an der Borniertheit der Schulmedizin und anderen Sachzwängen scheitert. Aber diese Denke zeichnet den wahren Anhänger einer alternativheilerichen Therapie schließlich auch aus: Es tragen immer die bösen Anderen die Schuld dafür, dass die gepflegte Wahnvorstellung nicht im Alltag ankommt

 Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn das hab ich Ihnen schonmal gesagt, ich nehme in keinen Fall homoöpathische Sachen ein, da nicht bewiesen auch keine Schüssler Salze oder sonstige Unsinnigkeiten wenn es nachweislich keine Wirkung gibt außer mehr Geld für ein bisschen Wasser mit Alkohol  :Zwinker:   
Nun wollen wir mal was richtig stellen    

> _(natürlich für Sie ist das sowieso kompletter Unsinn weil Sie haben die Weisheit mit Löffeln gegessen_ _ )_ Gut, dass Sie´s einsehen.  _
> oder auch nicht_   Also Äskulap, beim Pöbeln sollten Sie schon ein eindeutige Strategie verfolgen: Entweder bin ich Klugscheißer oder eine Dumpfbacke. Beides geht nicht.

 Wenn sie sich den Satz durchlesen bezieht sich das oder auch bestimmt nicht auf Sie  :Smiley:  
Und übrigens ja ähm Pöbeln sie pöbeln um einiges besser als ich  :Zwinker:  
Vielleicht hätten Sie mehr Zuhörer bzw. Leser wenn Sie weniger zwischen Ihren Studien die sie hier schreiben (und durchaus interessant sind) pöbeln würden  :Smiley:      

> Toller Link, Äskulap. Mit dieser mehr als 100 Jahre alten Erfolgsmeldung haben sie mir wirklich die Beine unter meinem skeptischen Hinter weggehauen. War ja damals auch ´ne irre Geschichte, Neurolues bzw. progressive Paralyse dadurch zu bekämpfen, dass man den Patienten mit Malariaerregern infizierte, um ein paar kräftige Fieberschübe zu bekommen.   Erinnert ein wenig daran, den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub auszutreiben.   Gut, die Nebenwirkungen waren nicht ohne und einige therapieausschließende Gründe gab´s auch: Wegen der enormen physischen Belastungen durch das hohe Fieber kam die "Malariatherapie" nicht für Patienten mit Herz-und Kreislauferkrankungen infrage, weiterhin schieden Patienten mit Erkrankungen des Bluts und des blutbildenden Systems aus, weil die Plasmodien (der Malaria-Auslöser) sich verheerend auf die Zahl der roten Blutkörperchen auswirkten.  Dazu kommen einige Komplikationen, die man nicht wirklich haben möchte, z.B. aktues Nierenversagen oder eine lebensbedrohliche Hypoglykämie.  Und, last but not least, gab´s auch häufiger das Problem, dass die Malaria-Mittel, deren Einnahme ja nötig wurde, um die Infektion mit Plasmodium wieder loszuwerden, nicht in jedem Winkel aufräumten - und geraume Zeit später aus dem geheilten Syphilitiker wieder ein Malariakranker wurde.  Was man dabei auch nicht vergessen sollte, Äskulap, an Malaria kann man sterben - beispielsweise an und wegen der Laktatazidose bzw. der Hypoglykämie, oder durch die Lysierung der Erythrozythen und der dadurch versuchten Mangelversorgung lebenswichtiger Organe. Außerdem besteht ein Infektionsrisiko für Dritte.   Aber sonst ist die Therapie toll.  Schade, dass da jemand auf den Trichter gekommen ist, Syphilis mit Antibiotika zu behandeln, sonst könnte man bestimmt auch heute noch in unseren Krankenhäusern, die im medizinischen Dienst befindlichen Anopheles-Mücken durch die Zimmer surren hören, und die Nicht-Syphilitiker hätten Moskitonetze über Ihren Betten...  So unter uns, Äskulap: Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass jemand diesen Müll noch einmal ausgräbt. Nie!

 Nur so unter uns auch heute noch arbeiten Ärzte mit einer sogenannten Fiebertherapie, klarerweise haben sich die Erreger aber verändert  :Zwinker:  und dank modernen Labors können Bakterien auch dementsprechend "abgeschwächt" werden bzw. sind die Bakterien schon abgetötet und was überbleibt ist das fiebererzeugende Toxin der Bakterien.  
Nur weil ich das vorgelegt habe heißt es nicht das heute noch mit Malaria Erregern gearbeitet wird, welches westliche Land würde das erlauben das sowas Patienten absichtlich verabreicht wird?  
Natürlich ist hier das Immunsystem des Patienten massgeblich! Das will ich auch gar nicht abstreiten das es hier auch zu Komplikationen kommen kann!  

> _ohne entsprechende Forschung wird es nie einen Beleg dafür geben._ Für mein Weisheit oder für die Hyperthermie?

 Für die Hyperthermie.   

> _...ganz unabhängig davon wieviel Menschen schon durch eine Chemotherapie gestorben sind_**  Auch ganz unabhängig davon, dass Ihr Smilie in diesem Zusammenhang ein wenig geschmacklos ist, stimmt die Aussage nicht: Menschen sterben nicht an der Chemo-Therapie, sondern an ihrer Krebserkrankung. Menschen mit Krebserkrankung gesunden - in den weitaus meisten Fällen - nur dann, wenn *Bestrahlung + R0-Resektion+Chemotherapie dem Tumor  den Garaus bereit haben.*

 Ich entschuldige mich für die Geschmacklosigkeit!   Die WHO-Einteilung der Nebenwirkungen in Schweregrade richtet sich nach den Maßnahmen, die im Einzelfall getroffen wurden:  Grad 0: keine NebenwirkungenGrad 1: geringe NebenwirkungenGrad 2: Allgemeinbefinden verschlechtert, Chemotherapeutika müssen vermindert werdenGrad 3: Unterbrechung der Chemotherapie notwendigGrad 4: stationäre Krankenhausbehandlung erforderlich_Grad 5: Tod durch Chemotherapie_ 
Dies zu Ihrer Information!    

> Krebserkrankungen sind potentiell tödliche Erkrankungen mit sehr wenig Zeit für die Therapie. Da kann man in den seltensten Fällen erstmal ein bisschen mit Alternativtherapien herumexperimentieren - und wenn das dann nichts bringt, immer noch die Regeltherapie einsetzen. Aber ich bin sicher, Äskulap, Sie würden es dennoch machen, wenn man Ihnen die Diagnose stellen würde, oder? Erstmal ein wenig fiebern, wenn die Metastasierung und der Lymphknotenbefall einsetzt, ist´s immer noch früh genug für Zytostatika. Oder nicht?

 Um ehrlich zu sein, ja ich würde zuerst eine Fiebertherapie versuchen, ich denke (für mich selbst) das der menschliche Körper auch ohne das seine Zellen zerstört werden mit seinen Immunsystem viel ausrichten kann. Wenn ich falsch liege, na ja dann ist es mein Leben...   

> Naja, Kohle aus dem Fenster werfen für nichts und wieder nichts, hat ja auch ein bisschen was degoutantes.

 Ach ja rechnen Sie sich mal aus wieviel jeder Haushalt an Lebensmitteln wegschmeißt die er vorher für bares Geld gekauft hat! 
Und nachdem es keine ordentlichen Studien darüber gibt ähm ja was spricht dagegen eine zu machen? 
Wie können Sie eigentlich ohne einer ordentlichen Studie entscheiden ob es Unsinn ist oder nicht? 
Nur weil noch niemand so eine Studie gemacht hat? 
Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz? 
Und ja die Ethik Kommission usw. aber als ob Patienten die eine Chemotherapie über sich ergehen lassen müssen keine Nebenwirkungen hätten und nicht furchtbar leiden müssten...  
Übrigens!  
Für alle die dieses Thema lesen, das hier von mir geschriebene ist *KEINE* Therapieempfehlung!

----------


## katzograph

Für alle, die lesen können - und wollen:  Wissenschaft: Hyperthermie gibt neue Hoffnung bei Weichteilkrebs - Forschung + Medizin - Technologie - Handelsblatt 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

Genau gelesen, Katzograph, ganz genau:    

> *Aus dem verlinkten Artikel*: Im September soll eine Studie mit *Überwärmung bei Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs* in die letzte klinische Phase gehen.

  

> *Aus dem verlinkten Artikel*: (...) Die Hyperthermie sei aber *nur anwendbar bei großen Tumoren, die nicht Metastasen gebildet haben*.

  

> *Website des UKS - Universitätsklinikum des Saarlandes und Medizinische Fakultät der Universität des Saarlandes 
> zum Thema Pankreaskarzinom*: 
> (...) Die *häufig späte Diagnosestellung*, das *relativ schnelle Wachstum* und  die *frühzeitige Ausbildung von Töchtergeschwülsten (Metastasen)* dieser  Karzinome erklären, dass bei den meisten Patienten *keine Heilung erzielt  werden kann*. Lediglich in einem frühen Stadium besteht durch eine  Operation mit Entfernung des Karzinoms eine gewisse Heilungschance.

  

> *Website des Klinikums rechts der Isar TU München zum Thema Pankreaskarzinom:* 
> Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs hat eine der *schlechtesten Prognosen aller  Tumoren*, die Fünf-Jahres-Überlebensrate beträgt nicht mehr als vier  Prozent. Ursachen sind die *späte Diagnose*, die* frühe Invasion und  Metastasierung* sowie der Mangel an effektiven Therapiestrategien wegen  der ausgeprägten genetischen Heterogenität und dadurch bedingten  Therapieresistenz.

  

> *Website des Pharmaunternehmens Roche*: Die besten Heilungsaussichten bestehen bei  kleinen, auf die  Bauchspeicheldrüse begrenzten Tumoren, die weder Lymphknoten  befallen  noch Tochtergeschwülste gestreut haben und die der Chirurg komplett   entfernen kann. Leider liegt zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnosestellung *bei mehr  als  80% der Patienten* entweder eine* lokal fortgeschrittene oder eine  metastasierte  Erkrankung vor*. Die 5-Jahres-Überlebensraten dieser  Patienten sind nach  Diagnosestellung und Behandlung sehr gering

  

> *Aus dem verlinkten Artikel:* Bei der *örtlich auf den Tumor begrenzten* Hyperthermie werden die  bösartigen Zellen mittels elektromagnetischer Wellen auf 40 bis 44 Grad  erwärmt. Ab 42 Grad sterben die Zellen ab, ab 40 Grad werden die  Tumorzellen angreifbarer für* Chemo- und Strahlentherapie*. Die  *Überwärmung alleine genüge aber nicht*, erläuterten die Mediziner.  Vielmehr werden *Überwärmung und Chemotherapie kombiniert*, nach vier  Zyklen wird *der Tumor operiert*. Dann folgt* eine Strahlenbehandlung* und  eine *weitere Behandlung mit Überwärmung und Chemotherapie*. Die Kosten  allein für die Behandlungen mit Überwärmung und Chemotherapie belaufen  sich auf fast 60 000 Euro.

 Insgesamt hört sich das nicht so an, als wäre die *Hyperthermie* eine *Alternative* zur Standard-Therapie - offenbar ist aber eine Wirkungsverstärkung zur verbesserten Ansprache der klassischen Therapie bei *eher seltenen Konstellationen* ( < 20 % der gesamten Erkrankungsfälle) möglich.    

> *Zitat Pianoman*: Davon abgesehen würde mich auch interessieren,  welche weiteren Therapiefelder für die Hyperthermie *- außer dem sehr  begrenzten Einsatz in der Onkologie -* Ihnen da so vorschwebt?

----------


## katzograph

@_Pianoman_ 
"Insgesamt hört sich das nicht so an, als wäre die *Hyperthermie* eine *Alternative* zur Standard-Therapie - offenbar ist aber eine Wirkungsverstärkung zur verbesserten Ansprache der klassischen Therapie bei *eher seltenen Konstellationen* ( < 20 % der gesamten Erkrankungsfälle) möglich." 
Mehr habe ich ja auch in meinem Beitrag nicht behauptet. Im Gegenteil, ich habe eindeutig darauf hingewiesen, dass für weitere Anwendungen eben noch keine aussagekräftigen Studien vorliegen.
Mich wundert nur hier, dass dadurch eine solch gegensätzliche Diskussion entstehen kann. 
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

@_katzograph_ 
Wenn Sie sich die letzten Beiträge in diesem Thread, also besonders die von Äskulap, nochmals zu Gemüte führen,  sollte Ihnen  deutlich werden, dass schon die Gefahr besteht, dass jemand die Hyperthermie als *eigenständige Behandlung* auffasst, ggf. auch als *Alternative* zur Standard-Therapie bei schwerwiegenden Erkrankungen wie Krebs.   
Und diese durch nichts zu belegenden Auffassung, die wollen wir doch nicht unterstützen, oder?

----------


## Äskulap

> Wenn Sie sich die letzten Beiträge in diesem Thread, also besonders die von Äskulap, nochmals zu Gemüte führen, sollte Ihnen deutlich werden, dass schon die Gefahr besteht, dass jemand die Hyperthermie als *eigenständige Behandlung auffasst, ggf. auch als Alternative zur Standard-Therapie bei schwerwiegenden Erkrankungen wie Krebs.*

 Es ist ein bisschen unverschämt hier indirekt zu sagen das ich hier herumstreue das die Hyperthermie eine Alternative für eine schulmedizinische Behandlung sei, sprich: Operation, Bestrahlung oder Chemo zu sein    

> Übrigens!   Für alle die dieses Thema lesen, das hier von mir geschriebene ist *KEINE Therapieempfehlung!*

 Sie sollten vielleicht genauer lesen bevor Sie mir hier indirekt anhängen ich würde hier verbreiten das die Hyperthermie ein Ersatz für die Standardtherapie wäre.  
Ich schrieb lediglich das ich bevor ich die Standardtherapie benutze es vorziehen würde so etwas auszuprobieren, das ist meine persönliche Ansicht und keine Empfehlung!!

----------


## Pianoman

* 
Schrieb Pianoman zuletzt:*    

> Wenn Sie sich die letzten Beiträge in diesem  Thread, also besonders die von Äskulap, nochmals zu Gemüte führen,  sollte Ihnen deutlich werden, dass schon die Gefahr besteht, dass jemand  die Hyperthermie als *eigenständige Behandlung auffasst, ggf. auch als Alternative zur Standard-Therapie bei schwerwiegenden Erkrankungen wie Krebs.*

 * 
Schrieb Pianoman** vorher:*    

> Aber ich bin sicher, Äskulap, Sie würden es dennoch machen, wenn man   Ihnen die Diagnose stellen würde, oder? Erstmal ein wenig fiebern, wenn   die Metastasierung und der Lymphknotenbefall einsetzt, ist´s immer noch   früh genug für Zytostatika.  Oder nicht?

 *
Schrieb Äskulap:*   

> Um ehrlich zu sein, *ja ich würde zuerst eine Fiebertherapie versuchen*,  ich denke (für mich selbst) das der menschliche Körper auch ohne das  seine Zellen zerstört werden mit seinen Immunsystem viel ausrichten  kann. Wenn ich falsch liege, na ja dann ist es mein Leben...

 *Schrieb Äskulap auch noch:*    

> Es ist ein bisschen unverschämt hier indirekt zu sagen das ich hier  herumstreue das die Hyperthermie eine Alternative für eine  schulmedizinische Behandlung sei, sprich: Operation, Bestrahlung oder  Chemo zu sein

 *Schrieb Pianoman bisher nicht, dachte sich aber heute morgen:*    

> Herr,  schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel, aber triff auch die Richtigen!

----------


## Äskulap

:Smiley:   
Ich kann leider nicht verstehen wieso Sie den Unterschied zwischen Meinung und Empfehlung nicht verstehen.  
Ich habe weder geschrieben: Ich empfehle hier jeden Krebskranken das zu machen was ich vielleicht machen würde. Noch sonst irgendwas derartiges geschrieben. 
Im Gegenteil ich schrieb:   

> _Übrigens!_   _Für alle die dieses Thema lesen, das hier von mir geschriebene ist_ *KEINETherapieempfehlung!*

 Wenn Sie gegen eine freie Meinungsäußerung sind dann sind sie etwa 75 Jahre oder so zu spät... 
Ich hab ihr Problem nicht ganz verstanden eigentlich von Anfang an nicht, ich habe nach Studien nachgefragt bei einen Medizinerteam bzw. Medizinjournalistenteam um in Erfahrung zu bringen was dran ist an dem was ich schon öfter mal gelesen habe. 
Sie mussten natürlich anfangen zu pöbeln. Leider versteh ich Ihr Problem nicht, dürfen sich Menschen nicht mal für Alternativen bzw. Medizin von früher nicht interessieren?    

> _Herr, schmeiß__ Hirn vom Himmel, aber triff auch die Richtigen!_

 Interessant. 
Aber wer den Unterschied zwischen Meinung und Empfehlung nicht kennt?  
Wie war das nochmal? Wer im Glashaus sitzt?   
Sie wissen eine Meinung beruht auf meiner persönlichen Meinung die Irrtümer inbegriffen, das heißt ich kann mich irrren in meiner persönlichen Meinung aber das ist ok für mich, durch die Meinungsfreiheit kann ich das auch kundtun das ich es durchaus in Betracht ziehen würde solch eine Fiebertherapie zu machen  :Smiley:   
Die Empfehlung im Gegensatz dazu würde bedeuten ich hätte jemanden gesagt Er/Sie könnte das doch ausprobieren, oder ich hätte gesagt das es zu empfehlen wäre weil es heilt.  
Leider kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, ich habe lediglich in Frage gestellt das es keine Studien dazu gibt wo ich dies schade finde. 
Ich hoffe Sie verstehen jetzt den Unterschied zwischen Meinung und Empfehlung und vielleicht ändert sich auch der Eindruck das ich versuche die Standardtherapie irgendjemanden auszureden. 
Na ja für mich hat sich das jedenfalls erledigt, aber vielleicht lassen wir das mit den Beleidigungen  :Smiley:  ich sehe darin leider kein Niveau  :Smiley:

----------


## Pianoman

@ Äskulap   

> Ich kann leider nicht verstehen wieso Sie den Unterschied zwischen Meinung und Empfehlung nicht verstehen.

 Das, Äskulap, merkt man. 
Aber das Problem, das nämlich ist Ihnen nicht bewusst, ist  auch nicht die Unterscheidung zwischen Meinung und Empfehlung.  
Die voneinander zu trennen, ist ohnehin nicht ganz einfach, allerdings auch nicht besonders sinnig: Warum der, der von A fest überzeugt ist, nicht A, sondern B empfiehlt, oder A eben  nicht empfiehlt, ist allenfalls eine kognitive Pirouette in der Diskussion, zu verstehen ist es nicht.  
In Sachen „Alternative Heilverfahren“ wird dieses geistige Kunstturnen seit Jahren mit Erfolg angewandt, schauen Sie sich mal auf entsprechen Websites um: 3 Seiten anekdotische Heilsberichte, und zum schlechten Schluss dann die unscheinbare Anmerkung, dass das Ganze keinesfalls als Therapieempfehlung zu verstehen sei, und dass auf jeden Fall ein Arzt zu konsultieren ist - auch wenn die Heilsberichte genau das als grundsätzlichen Fehler feststellen, weil die 3 Seiten Heilsberichte nur deswegen zustande gekommen sind, weil der Autor und seine Zeugen sich eben *nicht auf die Behandlung nach wissenschaftsmedizinischen Kriterien*  verlassen haben. 
Jetzt können Sie mal raten, was größeren Eindruck auf den Leser macht:  die Meinung oder der relativierenden Hinweis?   
Wenn Sie sich also schon auf Meinungsfreiheit berufen, dann sollten Sie sich auch darüber klar sein, dass dann,  wenn die Meinung publikumswirksam vorgetragen wird, damit auch eine gewisse Verpflichtung verbunden ist, beispielsweise die, sich einen möglichst umfassenden Überblick über den derzeitigen Stand der Forschung zu verschaffen. Von der Fähigkeit, die ggf. vorhandene Studienlage nach Qualität zu kategorisieren, davon wollen wir gar nicht erst reden.    
Besonders Grundsatzdiskussionen werden häufig dadurch beeinträchtigt, dass Disputanten nicht in der Lage sind, ihre subjektive Auffassung zugunsten einer möglichst objektiven Darstellung des Sachverhalts aufzugeben. 
Ich kann es auch noch deutlicher ausdrücken: Ihre Meinung ist das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie geschrieben ist,  wenn Sie nicht in der Lage sind, diese Meinung mit validierten Sachargumenten zu belegen. 
Genau das ist übrigens „wissenschaftliches Denken“ - die Suche nach Gewissheiten, jenseits des beschränkten Horizonts individueller Überzeugungen.           

> Ich habe weder geschrieben: Ich empfehle hier jeden Krebskranken das zu machen was ich vielleicht machen würde. Noch sonst irgendwas derartiges geschrieben...

 
 Was Sie geschrieben haben, Äskulap, weiß ich. Ich hab´s gelesen, bevor ich es kommentierte. 
Ich versuch es mal anders: Wenn Sie sich mit einem dringenden Problem, sagen wir mal, an einen guten Freund wenden, dann erwarten Sie im tiefsten Inneren Ihres bangen Herzchens nicht nur, dass Ihr Freund über ein gewisses Maß an Kompetenz und genügend Empathie verfügt, sich in Ihre Situation hineinzudenken,  sondern Sie erwarten vor allem, keinen Scheiß erzählt zu bekommen. 
Oder wäre Ihre zweite Frage, nachdem Ihr Freund mit „Also ich, ich würde..., seinen Sermon losgeworden ist, „Gut mein Lieber, aber was würdest Du mir jetzt empfehlen?“   
Stellen Sie sich weiterhin vor, die Antwort wäre: „Keine Ahnung! Und bitte: nicht das Du meinst, ich hätte gerade eine Empfehlung ausgesprochen!“ 
Jetzt verstanden?   

> Wenn Sie gegen eine freie Meinungsäußerung sind dann sind sie etwa 75 Jahre oder so zu spät...

 Holla, Äskulap, die Nazi-Keule? Schon so früh?  
Konnten Sie Ihre Meinung nicht umfänglich darstellen, Äskulap?
Wurden Beiträge von Ihnen gelöscht, Äskulap?
Stand schon die von patientenfragen. net beauftragte Gesinnungspolizei bei Ihnen im Hausflur, Äskulap?    
Wer sich auf die Freiheit der Rede beruft, Äskulap, muss mit Gegenrede rechnen.  
Die Idee der Meinungsfreiheit ist aufs Engste mit der Überzeugung verbunden, dass  intersubjektive Erkenntnis nur durch die Gegenüberstellung von Argumenten zu erreichen ist, wobei letztlich die Kunst darin besteht, Gaga-Argumente von Evidenz zu unterscheiden. 
Muss ich noch erwähnen, Äskulap, dass in Diskussionen, in denen nicht satisfaktionsfähige Überzeugungssysteme einzelner Disputanten unter dem Druck tragfähiger Argumente zerbröselten, irgendwann - so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche - die Nazi-Keule auftaucht? Muss ich nicht. 
„Zensur!“  und  „Unterdrückte Meinung!“  sind die Argumente, wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen.   

> Ich hab ihr Problem nicht ganz verstanden eigentlich von Anfang an nicht, ich habe nach Studien nachgefragt bei einen Medizinerteam bzw. Medizinjournalistenteam um in Erfahrung zu bringen was dran ist an dem was ich schon öfter mal gelesen habe.

 Ja, das ehrt Sie zweifellos. 
Die Antworten, die Sie bekommen haben, entsprachen übrigens genau dem, worauf ich in diversen Threads hinweise. Was nicht an meinem Genius liegt, sondern daran, dass das Medizinerteam bzw. Medizinjournalistenteam nichts anderes macht, als aus wissenschaftlicher Perspektive die Faktenlage zu bewerten.  Insoweit werden Sie hier in diesem Forum offenbar ganz gut mit tragfähigen Informationen versorgt.   

> Leider versteh ich Ihr Problem nicht, dürfen sich Menschen nicht mal für Alternativen bzw. Medizin von früher nicht interessieren?

 Leider. 
Wofür Sie sich im stillen Kämmerlein interessieren, Äskulap, bleibt Ihnen überlassen. Bevor Sie sich allerdings an die Öffentlichkeit wagen, sollten Sie erst einmal in Ruhe darüber nachdenken, warum "Medizin von früher" eben "Medizin von früher" ist, und ob Alternativen tatsächlich Alternativen sind - und nicht nur Geschäftsmodelle von Quacksalbern.   

> Sie wissen eine Meinung beruht auf meiner persönlichen Meinung die Irrtümer inbegriffen, das heißt ich kann mich irrren in meiner persönlichen Meinung aber das ist ok für mich, durch die Meinungsfreiheit kann ich das auch kundtun das ich es durchaus in Betracht ziehen würde solch eine Fiebertherapie zu machen

 Genau, ich weiss, dass Ihre persönliche Meinung mit hoher Sicherheit Irrtümer enthält. Meine auch. Die jedes anderen Menschens ebenfalls. 
Deshalb geht kein Weg daran vorbei, sich der Methoden zu bedienen, die uns in die Lage versetzen, den Unsinn in unseren Köpfen zu korrigieren. Genau das ist der Grund, warum wir beispielsweise  wissenschaftliche Studien anfertigen, warum wir uns mit Evidenzkriterien beschäftigen, und warum wir objektivierbarem Wissen letztlich mehr Bedeutung zubilligen, als jeder persönlicher Meinung.  
Und es ist auch - ganz nebenher - der Grund, warum die "Medizin von früher" eben nicht mehr die Medizin von heute ist. 
Niemand, Äskulap, wird Sie daran hindern, fragwürdige oder sinnlose Therapien anzuwenden, aber erwarten Sie kein Verständnis oder auch noch Beifall. Und fragen Sie vorher Ihre Freundin oder Frau, die möglicherweise auch die Mutter Ihrer Kinder ist. Vielleicht hat die mal etwas über Steven Jobs gelesen.         

> Die Empfehlung im Gegensatz dazu würde bedeuten ich hätte jemanden gesagt Er/Sie könnte das doch ausprobieren, oder ich hätte gesagt das es zu empfehlen wäre weil es heilt. 
> Leider kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, ich habe lediglich in Frage gestellt das es keine Studien dazu gibt wo ich dies schade finde.

 Weiter oben habe Ich Ihnen geschrieben, dass es durchaus sinnvoll ist, sich einen möglichst umfassenden Überblick über den derzeitigen Stand der Forschung zu verschaffen. 
Ihre Feststellung, dass es keine Studien zum Thema gibt, ist schlicht falsch - sonst hätte beispielweise Katzograph nicht den Artikel aus dem Handelsblatt (der medizinischen Fachzeitschrift par exellence) verlinken können. 
Mich veranlassen allein schon solche Äußerungen, Ihre Meinung mit der gebotenen Skepsis zu behandeln, weil sehr deutlich wird, dass Sie sich nicht mit der notwendigen Sorgfalt dem Thema gewidmet haben. 
Wollen Sie ernsthaft etwas anderes behaupten?   

> Ich hoffe Sie verstehen jetzt den Unterschied zwischen Meinung und Empfehlung und vielleicht ändert sich auch der Eindruck das ich versuche die Standardtherapie irgendjemanden auszureden.

 Äskulap, ich verdiene seit geraumer Zeit meine Brötchen damit, Menschen und ihre Handlungsmotive zu verstehen, und ich weiß (jedenfalls oft), wie menschliches Denken funktioniert. Sie können also guter Hoffnung sein, dass ich auch Ihre Antriebe verstehe. 
Sie allerdings, und das nehmen Sie jetzt einfach mal als gutgemeinten Rat eines deutlich Lebensälteren hin, sollten, bevor sie etwas sagen oder schreiben, sich eine kurze Pause gönnen, und darüber nachdenken, was Sie bei Ihrem Gegenüber bewirken. Das gilt im Übrigen nicht nur für die Medizin.  
Und wenn Ihnen der Grund dafür noch nicht klar sein sollte, fangen Sie einfach noch mal oben an zu lesen.

----------


## Äskulap

Die Nazi Keule sie haben Recht... 
Es tut mir leid, aus der Emotion raus hab ich das niedergeschrieben und es war schlichtweg falsch, immerhin ist das eigentlich eine ordentliche Diskussion wenn wir Beleidigungen weglassen.  
Sehen Sie ich lasse mal das alles außen vor.  
Ich fang mal so an als ich 8 war hatten meine Eltern eine Freundin, Sie war 40 oder so ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, Sie bekam Brustkrebs, sie bekam auch eine Chemotherapie und saß dann mit einer Glatze bei uns und hat mit meinen Eltern Tarot gespielt, so dann kam der Tag, sie galt als geheilt, es gab eine große Feier. 
2 Monate später war sie tot. 
Ich glaube das ist bei mir sehr stark hängen geblieben.  
Seit gut 60 Jahren oder länger gibt es die Chemotherapie, effektiv heilen kann es meines Wissens am besten bei der Früherkennung, aber da Krebs meist erst im Spätstadium Symptome auslöst klappt das halt nicht immer so mit der Früherkennung.  
Seit 60 Jahren gibt es die Forschung der Chemotherapie und wir haben es nicht geschafft Sie zu heilen, wir haben den Fortschritt verpasst. 
Und jetzt ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mit einer Einmal Behandlung mit irgendeinen Wundermittel Krebs heilen könnte (nur als Beispiel) zu welchen Preis müsste ich die dann verkaufen um weiterhin Milliardengewinne zu machen? 
Wissen Sie ich hab nicht unbedingt was gegen Pharma Unternehmen, Sie haben uns viel viel gutes gebracht, Antibiotika, Schmerzmittel usw. alles was wir durchaus brauchen können.
Nur die Haupteinnahmen sind nunmal nicht die 6€ Antibiotika, sondern die Zytostatika, und solange bewiesen ist mit Studien das sie wirksam sind, aber es natürlich nie eine 100%ige Chance geben wird, hab ich Zweifel daran das jemals eine echte Heilungschance geben wird.  
Deswegen bin ich einfach interessiert an einer aktiven Hyperthermie mit Bakterien Autosylaten (übrigens meinte ich dazu das es keine Studien gibt und nicht zu einer Erwärmung eines Tumors) . Ich denke halt das wir Fieber immer bekämpfen mittels Medikamenten und damit auch unser Immunsystem unterdrücken, und damit Krebs fördern. Ich weiß nicht wieso wir uns so in die Haare gekriegt haben in diesem Thread. Das war nicht meine Absicht meine Absicht war eigentlich nur aufzuzeigen wie die momentane Studienlage aussieht. Ich hoffe Sie sind gut rübergerutscht ins neue Jahr und wir werden uns sicher irgendwann noch irgendwo schreiben wo wir uns dann in die haare kriegen :P

----------

